# Logistics teezily, fabrily question (teespring likes)



## eeftingm (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm working on setting up a business for supporting large organizations with fulfillment. Though dissimilar in type of business like fabrily.com, teezily.com thee are some supply chain similarities hence the question.

-> what's your thought on how these companies work, would they order apparel at a wholesaler and partner up with a different printing company OR would this be the same party OR would they have printing inhouse (don't think so).

Question is bcs Im figuring out how to do shipping from wholesalers to individual customers - if this is possible or better to work with a screen printing company already targeting end-customers directly (as they usually know how to ship to indiv customers)

Cheers


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

eeftingm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working on setting up a business for supporting large organizations with fulfillment. Though dissimilar in type of business like fabrily.com, teezily.com thee are some supply chain similarities hence the question.
> 
> ...


Those sites make it simple to sell and handle the fulfillment but it is all done under their brand. So you would need to have orders shipped to you and then you would need to deliver or reship them. They are worth checking out for the price but it depends on how you want the fulfillment side to happen.


----------



## eeftingm (Aug 11, 2014)

I am more wondering how these companies themselves have set up the supply chain:
- do they supply apparel at wholesalers?
- who does the printing for them (type of company)?
- how is drop shipping organized (would printing company do it, themselves etc)?

thanks for any input!


----------

